# Earn a Culinary arts Degree online



## shamim hossain (Jan 12, 2013)

A formal cooking education and learning is a have to if you desire to make food preparation your profession. Not just will you find out a large range of foods and various ideas and strategies about meals with a degree or certification from a cooking school, however you will likewise most likely beginning in a greater position.

Obviously, lots of people do train on the task, however the downside is that you will be exposed to just one sort of food that the bistro serves, and it will take you longer to find out all the methods connected with the various tasks in a kitchen area.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Please don't tell me you can learn cooking by only looking at pictures and not really hands on.  My Opinion NO WAY. Why pay for on line course when you can read a book for free.?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's the acid test:

(Employer looking over a resume)

"mmm, I see you took an online cooking course"

"Yes, and I graduated at the top of the class"

"mmm, how much practical experience do you have?"

"I graduated at the top of my class" 

"We've established that, but how much time have you spent in an actual kitchen cooking?

"I graduated at the top of my class"

Who the (deleted) ever heard of a "degree" for a manual trade like cooking?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I actually have an online degree in automotive technology.

Really.  I'm qualified.  Trust me.  I know what I'm doing.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

And you are probably mechanicly inclined. Plus a car and motor is a thing you can put in front of you    is cooking the same??


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That was a joke Ed.


----------



## geronomo (Jan 6, 2013)

Shamin which planet do you come from? Without practical experience and learning its impossible to perfect your recipes and food you serve to the general public or at home. Lol this is the most idiotic thing I have ever heard.


----------



## arronp (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, I've been trying to find good evening/weekend cookery courses in/around Leeds and stumbled on a couple of distance learning courses. I didn't really get how that'd work either, I mean, other than paying a tonne for what would probably end up being access to a few online cookery books.


----------

